# Arcadia Mini UVB - replacement bulb?



## Borges (Feb 4, 2018)

Currently have one of the 8w mini uvb kits in my leopard gecko's vivarium, but I'm struggling to find a new bulb to replace the original, which is approaching the end of its recommended 1 year lifespan. 

Has anyone else managed to source a replacement bulb online and, if so, from where? So far I've only found either the full kits for sale, or the avian version of the bulb.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

Please ask your retailer or search online for code RFBR08 or RFSU08 or RFB08

These are all interchangeable lamps. The bird version has the same UV-B output but a slightly higher colour temp, so is a little brighter.

Other than that they are almost the same

These are standard parts available to every good retailer.


----------



## Borges (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks John, was much easier to find a suitable lamp with the codes you provided.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy to help.


----------

